# Piano Recital Program Suggestions



## stravinsky81

I'm planning to play a recital in November, and I wanted some input or specific suggestions for my program. Here is my tentative program right now:

Bach English Suite No. 3 in g minor
Haydn Sonata in E-flat Major, Hob. XVI:52

_intermission_

Debussy Five Selected Preludes from Book II
Schumann Symphonic Etudes

Also, in general, does anyone have any tips on how to assemble a recital program? It's a struggle for me.


----------



## joen_cph

Am not a musician & thus not that qualified to responding perhaps - it´s a nicely varied programme for sure. Personally I tend to feel attracted to programmes that also include one or two works off-the-beaten track, or some unifying idea, in a literary sense or the works being contemporary with each other or stemming from the same geographical region (not necessary the same country, but from composers of the Baltic Sea-area, or along the Danube etc.). The core repertoire exists in many recordings, and it is nice with some extra intellectual bonus or surprise that makes one want to investigate the music again or hear something new ... But of course the music has to be liked by you, and if you are able to invest commitment a more traditional programme can of course turn out great. I´ve been talking about the miniature piano works by William Baines here before & they seem to be easily learned, but the notes might be difficult to obtain. Other lesser known piano figures include Ciurlionis, Valen, Guy-Ropartz etc. etc.


----------



## Edward Elgar

It's a good recital. It's German heavy which makes the Debussy stand out, but I see no problem with that.

A good programme should show a variety of styles and music from a variety of eras. You have your Baroque with Bach, Classical with Haydn, Impressionist with Debussy and Romantic with Schumann. If it was some light Schumann I'd swap that and the Debussy around to make it chronological, but I see you want to end with somewhat of a bang. Have you thought of swapping the Haydn and Schumann around?

Good luck with your recital! You must be very proficient if you're tackling these pieces. Have you any videos on-line of your playing?


----------

